

Business Insider's CTO outed as a "sexist, misogynistic jerk". - beedogs
http://publicshaming.tumblr.com/post/60816588132/full-time-sexist-misogynistic-libertarian-jerk-has

======
auggierose
Aaargh. Not sure this belongs on HN. So this guy has a problematic
relationship with women for whatever reason. Maybe she left him and he isn't
over it yet ... I am pretty sure if he meets that unicorn in a tech interview,
he will hire her anyway.

------
peterjancelis
I laughed out loud at several of those tweets. The guy has great humor.

By the way, on the incompatibility of women's suffrage and individual freedom:
[http://www.people.fas.harvard.edu/~iversen/PDFfiles/LottKenn...](http://www.people.fas.harvard.edu/~iversen/PDFfiles/LottKenny.pdf)

(Summary: Women's suffrage doubles the size of government in real terms within
11 years.)

------
chatman
He might be gay.

